# Laptop audio link to HDTV problem



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Ive just bought i new HDTV and am pretty keen to link my laptop to it for gaming/movies and all that other good stuff. But im having some problems getting the audio to work.

Currently im using a HDMI cable to link my laptop to the tv, and the video is working fine. I just bought a 3.5mm jack to 2 RCA plugs cable and tried using that to link the audio, but nothing is coming out of the tv speakers. There are 3 HDMI in ports on my tv, HDMI2 has 2 audio in ports marked for it (red/white) which im plugging the RCA plugs into.

Dont really know what the issue is here, maybe some settings need changing on my laptop? Any help would be very much appreciated.

FYI. i have a dell xps M1550 with Soundblaster Audigy, trying to link to a Samsung LA40A550, if that helps at all to understand the situation


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave: :wave: :wave:

I don't really have any experience connecting PC's/Laptops to TV's ... but somebody will help you :yes:

In the mean time ...



> There are 3 HDMI in ports on my tv, HDMI2 has 2 audio in ports marked for it (red/white) which im plugging the RCA plugs into.


HDMI is supposed to carry both (Audio and Video) ... if you want to use an RCA cable for the audio, use the same input your using for the HDMI (in this case HDMI cable to HDMI input 2 and RCA to input 2)

You can also try any other input to see if it works (What options do you have in the Soundblaster, I couldn't find anything online ... I didn't look harder :bigsmile???



Resort said:


> Dont really know what the issue is here, maybe some settings need changing on my laptop? Any help would be very much appreciated...



That's correct, read the TV manual also ... must be something really simple :yes:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Plug a set of headphones into the laptop jack. If you get audio there, you know the problem is a TV setting or a bad cable. Repeat by switching out the cable, or connecting the cable to another amplified playback device, and you'll know whether the problem is the cable or the TV settings.

Let us know what you find.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Frist off, thanks for the help so far.

Just tried headphones, and they are receiving audio from my laptop fine. Have read through the tv manual, havent found anything just yet, but shall keep searching and have a look online as well.

What sort of tv setting should i be looking for?


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2008)

Had a look through the computer settings, changed the default output to HDMI and am now getting audio through the tv

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You're welcome.


----------



## deannapisan (6 mo ago)

If you're using a set-top or cable box: *Make sure the volume is turned up*. You also may need to go into the set-top box menu and select HDMI in the Audio Settings or Audio Coding section to pass the audio to the TV. Earlier versions of set-top box firmware didn't properly handle automatic HDMI connections.
hope so this info will help you out from your problem.
Thanks.


----------

